# Flapjack Recipe?



## Enso108 (3 Apr 2009)

Does anyone have a flapjack recipe using whey protein?
Cheers
Gary


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Apr 2009)

gb-locks said:


> Does anyone have a flapjack recipe using whey protein?
> Cheers
> Gary



Er no but have one using porridge oats as follows:

melt 385g of marg in a pan, meanwhile mix 550g porridge oats with 185g of brown demereria sugar. Pour melted marg over oats/sugar and stir to coat all the mixture. Grease a baking tray then press the mixture into it and cook for about 20 minutes on 180. when you take them out of the oven cut into squares on the baking tray but don't try and take them off the tray until they are cold otherwise they will fall apart!


----------



## jimboalee (7 Apr 2009)

Leave the protein meals until the post-ride dinner.

Whey protein mix gloops up with heat. 
I drink it as a super-thick, ice cold milkshake with Crusha syrup.

Most supermarkets sell a tray of flapjack for around a quid. I stopped making my own years ago.

If you really want a treat, Holland & Barratt or GNC sell 80g protein bars. I like the choc chip cookie variety. The choc chip is not chocolate, carob more like.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Apr 2009)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=226962&postcount=2

Cathryn's Mum's recipe! Famous in CycleChat history...


----------



## Enso108 (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks for that guy's I'll try those recipes, the reason I wanted the protein added is the wife is training for The Great Scottish Run she could do with post training protein but milk shakes make her sick plus she gets a carb craving. I'll see if I can adapt Cathryn's Mum's recipe.


----------

